# Switching to Melbourne



## amir_a (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi guys, 

I am current student of Adelaide university in Master of Mechatronics Engineering and it is my first semester. 
I want to know if you think it worths to switch to The Melbourne University to continue my study. I think I may 
need a master degree of a high ranked university to prove myself at least for the first job.

Tnx.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Melbourne Uni may have a higher standard as far as Universities go but it is not the only thing that will affect your chances of employment.
You'll also need to go through the visa process requirements in changing courses too.


----------



## amir_a (Sep 24, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> Melbourne Uni may have a higher standard as far as Universities go but it is not the only thing that will affect your chances of employment.
> You'll also need to go through the visa process requirements in changing courses too.


Lets assume that I can come over my student visa process. Apart from my prospects after graduation, I reckon my chance to attain a relevant work experience to my discipline in Melbourne *during my studying* is more than Adelaide. Am I right?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Melbourne is certainly a larger city but then more people also means more competition too.


----------



## amir_a (Sep 24, 2010)

Good point ! tnx.


----------

